

Ask HN: How do I meet qualified business and marketing people? - grayhacker

I have been interested in starting a company for a while now, but I am having trouble finding a qualified partner with business and/or marketing skills. I’ve gone to a few networking events, but I find that 90% of the people there are geeks like me, web designers or get-rich-quick/MLM types. How did you find your partner (or vice-versa)?
======
rubbercan
I'm looking for a partner myself...definitely not an MLM type, for they can go
to HELL. LOL. Seriously, in regard to your note, I'm opposite. My degrees are
in information systems; as a result, strong in business/marketing, but skills
in software development are light. Although, I have programmed lightly backed
in college. But again, my strengths are in business/strategic
planning/marketing.

see my post if you'd like: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=905652>

------
hagope
Try Twitter! Use Twitter search and enter in terms specific to the problem you
are trying to solve. You'd be surprised how many qualified people are on
Twitter and sharing their ideas and willing to help. That is how I found a
developer for a project I am working on!

